# Help me find a matching jacket



## pk_volt (Nov 20, 2007)

I have the Burton clash pants

http://www.zumiez.com/Images/ResizedProductImages/130/130330_z3_s4.jpg

I'm looking for a jacket that matches these pants.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

pk_volt said:


> I have the Burton clash pants
> 
> http://www.zumiez.com/Images/ResizedProductImages/130/130330_z3_s4.jpg
> 
> I'm looking for a jacket that matches these pants.


Hmm. Maybe this? (sorry, I had to....you toatally walked into that one!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

sedition said:


> Hmm. Maybe this? (sorry, I had to....you toatally walked into that one!)


+1!!!... Ever think that they call it clash for a reason? 

Mike


----------



## pk_volt (Nov 20, 2007)

haha yea, you got me there. I just don't like the pajamas look. It'd be even worse if there was a guy wearing the same pajama white/black pattern


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

pk_volt said:


> haha yea, you got me there. I just don't like the pajamas look. It'd be even worse if there was a guy wearing the same pajama white/black pattern


Black jackets go with anything.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

http://twenty1f.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/650_1_small.jpg


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow. Noobs bringin' the dead threads back from the grave!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Why would he do such a thing?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

how about this?

Special Blend Brigade Snowboard Jacket - Men's from Backcountry.com 

in either white or black.


----------

